# Whitewater Smallmouth



## TRAILGATOR (Jul 3, 2011)

FINALLY!!! My first River Smallmouth! I gave myself a birthday present today, I left work early went to BPS and picked up my fishing license, quick stop at home for my gear, then to Whitewater River. My first cast ended up w/ a birdsnest and a half hour long talk w/ my late Grandfather and his fisherman's spirit my next cast ended up with a nice strike from this guy. Talk about feeling like Tommy Boy. Had the biggest grin on my face.  Might have been a dink in Smallie terms but was a keeper to me!

Water: Dark Green 6in Clarity
Wind: Strong from the West
Temp: You felt it.
RiverLevel: @1200 cfs
Bait: As you all call it the "Ohio Classic" - Rebel Wee Craw (chartreuse)


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

awesome fish.. stopped off at fernbank the river was up and over the pier


----------



## QueticoMike (Sep 25, 2008)

Nice going on getting your first smallie of the year, always a good feeling. I think most people were calling it the Ohio Special last year but Ohio Classic works as well. Keep the reports coming........


----------



## autogyroenthusiast (Oct 25, 2007)

great story/post, good looking smallmouth! keep em comin


----------



## RBoyer (Jan 7, 2012)

That's awesome! Everyone has been catching bass lately! No big numbers but even this small one is making me jealous!!!!! If I get my boat in the water this weekend I may abandon my plans for sauger/walleye and try my luck on the smallies!!!!! Congrats!


-Ryan Boyer


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Love seeing smallmouth on the boards.

Just like when they say a win is a win, in my book a fish is a fish, dink or no it's a million times beter than the skunk. 

Nice post.


Sent from . . . off and over there.


----------



## lovelandfly (Mar 11, 2010)

You are on the board!


----------



## TRAILGATOR (Jul 3, 2011)

Mike, this was my first River Smallie ever. Last year was the first time I ever fished in a river and even caught something ( 6" Sunfish). The Smallie was a Great Birthday Gift from my Grandfather.


----------



## LMRsmallmouth (Jan 10, 2006)

Was that the new BPS Enigma reel you were fishing with? I was contemplating picking one up on the 1 day sale tomorrow....just wondering >>>>> Nice fish by the way


----------



## TRAILGATOR (Jul 3, 2011)

No, it's a Daiwa Strikeforce got it from BPS 2 years ago combo'ed w/ BPS Graphite GS Series Rod. I just got back into fishing from since my childhood and have never owned a baitcaster reel and am sworn to master it. I am about 50/50 on successful casts. Boy it is trying at times, especially on the first cast


----------



## LMRsmallmouth (Jan 10, 2006)

I purchased a JM Carbon Black baitcaster last season and I love it. I am looking into the Enigma due to its crazy cheap price tag if it is purchased today.....just wanted to know how user friendly it really is, they claim it to be the most anti backlash reel made. (I dont have any problems since I have been casting for years, but want to get my 14yr old involved in baitcasting)


----------



## allbraid (Jan 14, 2012)

I have waded and fished smallmouth all my life, here are a few tried and true lures that you can add to your arsenal. #1 Rebel craw (a size above the wee craw) about the size of your thumb but with the short bill, brown, and green one of each. If you dont get strikes on one change to the other. River and stream smallmouth eat craws about 80% of the time. #2 Rapala minnows, 3inch 2hook model. One in silver and black and one in gold and black. These lures have caught hundreds of smallmouth for me over the years in rivers and streams. Those two colors of Rebel craw resulted in my two best days of smallmouth fishing, New River WV floated a 6 to7 mile section and caught 156 smallies, the other was a September day in central Ohio on a small river that resulted in 80 smallmouth. All of those fish were caught on brown or green rebel craws. I hope this information helps you in your quest. 

The fish in your photo is a REAL trophy and there is no doubt that your Grandfather was watching. Congratulations and keep up the good work.


----------



## TRAILGATOR (Jul 3, 2011)

Allbraid thanks for the lure tips. I am set on the Rebel Craws and Wee Craws I already have the 2 sizes and colors that you suggested, although I found out that there is a Chartreuse/Brown and just a Chartreuse, mine had brown in it. Will have to get me some of those Rapalas you mentioned. I have a group of buddies and cousins that have been going to the New River for the past 5 years and get the same stories of the number of pigs they catch....I have been invited to go the past 2 years but haven't been able to go. Had to decline this year too unfortunately. Shooting for next year for sure though.


----------

